# Windsor-Chester-Windsor 600km



## yello (24 Jul 2014)

Anybody here riding this?

No reason for asking. I'm just making conversation, as one does


----------



## Philip Whiteman (25 Jul 2014)

yello said:


> Anybody here riding this?
> 
> No reason for asking. I'm just making conversation, as one does


Not riding it, but I am running the Belbroughton Control


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2014)

Ah, I might pop in and say hello then... twice


----------



## Huff n Puff (3 Aug 2014)

I have entered....will be my first 600, so any tips welcome. For example, the clothing bags, does everyone change kit at the control? Do people get a couple of hours kip there? Earplugs? Towel for showers? Toothbrush? Not sure what to pack to be honest.
When I did my first 400, I watched and learned by following more experienced guys. Trouble is, if I put the wrong gear in my clothes bag for a 600, it's kinda too late!


----------



## Trickedem (3 Aug 2014)

I'm doing it. Looking forward to it, but I'm a bit apprehensive about fitness and I've also had a bad back for a few days. My plan is to get as far as I can, before I feel so tired I need to have a short snooze. I will carry a change of clothes, small wash kit and a tiny towel with me so I can have a wash when I feel the need to stop. Some eyepatches and earplugs might be a good idea too. I did LEL last year and didn't have any problem getting to sleep, as I was so tired.


----------



## yello (4 Aug 2014)

It's going to be a learning experience for you HnP! People ride differently. Some ride 600 straight through with next to no sleep, or some none at all. Some take advantage of sleep stops or even book hotels. So nobody can really tell you what strategy will work for you.

However, as someone who will aim to ride pretty much straight through, I can offer my own thoughts. This 600 is extraordinarily well provisioned so, IMHO, it's an idea to take advantage. 

In your bag drop, I'd have at least a towel and one change of bibs, socks, shirt. You could put two changes in, if you want to change on the outbound leg, but that'd be overkill for me - it's only 182km. Whether I'll shower and change on the return (433km), I don't know but at least I have the option.

I'll probably stick a couple of boxes of cereal bars in too, one for out and one for back. Not much else though. Remember, it's only a carrier bag permitted so you can't go mad. I'm used to carrying everything I need on a 600 anyway so I'm only using the bag drop to lighten my load, not to have more stuff!

I'll carry arm warmers (maybe leg warmers plus gloves), gilet, a shower/wind proof plus the usual first aid bits, munchie bars, gadgetry, etc. I've not looked at the weather forecast yet so my plan might change!

I'm really looking forward to this ride. Somehow, in my head, it's a bit different to the usual 600. I'm hoping to ride to enjoy it, take some LEL/PBP spirit with me.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2014)

The very best of luck to all you guys. Not that you will need it.


----------



## Huff n Puff (4 Aug 2014)

Thanks Yello and Trickedem

That's really helpful as it happens. Think that just about covers most things, I've no idea whether I'll sleep or not TBH, really is uncharted territory for me.....the distance rather than the North of England!

Indeed, being a Soulie, I did quite a few all-nighters in the North of England in my youth but that's a different story. Unlike the all-nighters though, I suspect those immortal titles, 'I'm on my way', 'Time will pass you by' and 'Long after tonight is all over' may be more appropriate notions at the start rather than the end.


----------



## redfalo (4 Aug 2014)

I'm not doing this one but the Flatlands 600k ride in mid-September, which will be my first 600k ride as well. I've talked to several exeperienced Audaxers, and their core advice turned out to be:

- don't go too fast at the start
- try to minimize the time off the bike, in particular on the first day. Every minute off the bike is a minute less sleep
- eat regularly and in small portions, always carry some emergency food
- don't think about distances and averages while riding, it will drive you crazy

Have a good ride!


----------



## Huff n Puff (5 Aug 2014)

Thanks Redfalo

The first time at anything is a bit of a discovery. I only started Audaxing recently and don't know many Audaxers. After a few 200ks I bought a Carradice bag. After my first 400k I went out and bought a hub dynamo and B&M lights. I then did a 300k and bought nothing afterwards...marvellous! I suspect the learning here will be about things to take with me and pacing, as you allude.

Good luck with your 600k.


----------



## Huff n Puff (11 Aug 2014)

I have to say how brilliantly organised WCW was and the riders were a friendly bunch. It was probably a good learning curve with the remnants of Hurricane Bertha for company on Sunday morning, Despite the wind, rain and sunshine over the course, I mainly had the right clothing options. Slept for a couple of hours, which revived me enough. The food supplied by the organisers was great, ate a loss less of my own stuff as a result. Apart from the weather, the only downsides were a puncture and a bit of Hotfoot near the end, so overall an excellent intro to the world of 600s.


----------



## yello (11 Aug 2014)

Huff n Puff said:


> I have to say how brilliantly organised WCW was



I'd echo that. When you consider the man power and hours put in to organising it all was voluntary then it's nothing short of humbling. Big BIG thanks to all involved.

Ride report: I got wet, it was lumpier than I expected, I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Welcome to the fraternity HnP. As it welcomes you I think it says farewell to me. I reckon I'll be limiting myself to 200s henceforth. There's something about the longer rides - the sleep deprivation, the system upheaval - that I personally don't think entirely wise. I know from chatting to Philip Whiteman (otp, and of upstream and Belbroughton control) that he has similar views.


----------



## cisamcgu (11 Aug 2014)

I'm guessing Yello fell asleep at the keyboard


----------



## yello (11 Aug 2014)

cisamcgu said:


> I'm guessing Yello fell asleep at the keyboard



Not sure what you mean??

My (android) browser is p*ssing me about (java errors) so it took several attempts to post the above so maybe that's what you mean.


----------



## cisamcgu (11 Aug 2014)

Yes, your post was cut off, so it looked like you just stopped typ 

But, it doesn't make much sense now you have sorted it - oh well


----------



## Markymark (11 Aug 2014)

This whole thread is full of typos - I hate to break it to you but the title has it listed as 600km rather than what it obviously should be - 60km. Nobody in their right mind would attempt to ride that far, that must be close to around the world twice???


----------



## Huff n Puff (11 Aug 2014)

Clearly a typo problem, it was actually 615k, not 600. You too appear to have made a typo, it was round the Wolds twice, not the world.


----------



## Markymark (11 Aug 2014)

..that was the (attempted) joke.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Aug 2014)

I'd like to add my thanks to the organisers, for such hard work. This was a brilliant route I really enjoyed myself. However I felt really sleepy on the last leg into Chester and had to stop for a snooze in a bus shelter. This helped, but once I got to Chester I felt I needed another sleep and I left there with no spare time in the bank. I had a terrible time on the next leg having to stop twice more for a nap and by the time I got to Upton Magna I was in a bad way, having lost my appetite and not being able to eat or drink much. After another 2 hours sleep I wasn't feeling any better, so reluctantly decided to retire. 
I am really keen to do PBP next year, so I have been thinking hard about what I can do to improve: number 1 priority is to sort out the appetite. I sort of know the answer is to drink more in the first place, but a sleep deprived mind forgets this. Secondly I need to do something about the sleepiness. Pro plus tablets have been suggested. Any tips or ideas greatfuly considered.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2014)

Sorry to hear that @Trickedem , you did far better then I would have managed that's for sure. I remember you telling me before about having trouble drinking and eating. Perhaps set an alarm on your garmin to remind you at intervals to drink.


----------



## yello (11 Aug 2014)

Eating, drinking and sleeping can be problematic. I wish I had an answer because I'd be doing it!

My appetite went too. It grieved me to look at cakes and just feel sick! I get sugared out quickly and easily, so try and vary my snacks and eat little and often on the bike. Not for me plate fulls of food at each control, they just sit heavy unless I sit around for hours I can't afford. So if I'm going to eat larger portions, its before sleeping. Some say you have to force yourself to eat, I can't do that and left half a plate of beans on toast at the Honeybourne control.

Service stations can be a mecca. They sometimes have a selection of savory stuff like pies, scotch eggs, etc. Scan the shelves and let your palate be your guide. Any food is better than none. At Muxton, I couldn't face McD's but found some very acceptable deli-style chicken bits in the service station.

With drinks, I can't do any kind of sports drink. Again, I feel sick. So it's just plain water for me. And I tire of that too! So it's the occasional small bottle of apple juice or whatever takes my fancy just to break the taste.

Sleep, well, not a good subject for me. I'm not fast enough to bank enough time to get the sleep I need. I have to ride buzzy headed and foggy to complete in time. It's not good and possibly the biggest motivating factor in my decision to stop the big rides. I just don't think it's safe.

Others don't seem to have that problem and can function on a few hours sleep, or they simply accept it as part of the challenge (and that's fine and their call to make) but IMHO you have to seriously ask yourself how important are rides like PBP if you need your sleep.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2014)

Trickedem said:


> After another 2 hours sleep I wasn't feeling any better, so reluctantly decided to retire.



Sorry to hear that.

This was my fourth attempt at a 600 and only the second I've completed. All I can say is it doesn't necessarily get easier, but you learn coping strategies. You learn how your body reacts to the different stresses (which, let's face it, are considerable) and how to deal with them.

My first 600 was the Beast From The East in 2007, which was afflicted by similarly tough weather conditions and I made it about the same distance before abandoning. There's no shame in it. The shame is if you don't come back next time to complete your unfinished business...


----------



## Huff n Puff (12 Aug 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> ..that was the (attempted) joke.



You tee'd up the punchline superbly, excellent teamwork. 

cue tandem joke........


----------

